# RC_BOOTLOG="yes" funktioniert nicht

## sprittwicht

Ich habe in der /etc/conf.d/rc RC_BOOTLOG eingeschaltet und app-admin/showconsole installiert, aber meine /var/log/boot.msg bleibt leer.

Auf einem anderen Rechner funktioniert alles wunderbar, warum nicht auf diesem?

Kann weder in der syslog- noch in der logrotate-Konfiguration irgendwas bootspezifisches entdecken, was auf dem einen Rechner das Logging ermöglichen oder auf dem anderen verhindern würde...

----------

## Jimini

Hast du irgendwelche bootsplash- oder logrotate-Geschichten installiert bzw laufen?

MfG Jimini

Edit: sorry, deinen Nachtrag hab ich erst nach dem Abschicken meines Postings gesehen.

----------

## boris64

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Ich habe in der /etc/conf.d/rc RC_BOOTLOG eingeschaltet und app-admin/showconsole installiert, aber meine /var/log/boot.msg bleibt leer.
> 
> 

 

Bei mir wird nach /var/log/rc.log geloggt, von /var/log/boot.msg

habe ich bisher noch nichts gehört (3 Gentoo-Rechner hier).

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du stable oder testing? Bei baselayout2 ist die Datei /etc/rc.onf. Die /etc/conf.d/rc wird da nicht genutzt.

----------

## sprittwicht

Bei beiden Rechnern baselayout1.

Ich sollte noch hinzufügen, dass der "funktionierende" Rechner das hardened-Profil benutzt, der andere desktop/kde.

Die boot.msg ist in /lib64/rcscripts/addons/bootlogger.sh angegeben. Das scheint auch ausgeführt zu werden, /var/log/boot.msg ist bei mir 1 Byte groß und das Datum steht auf dem letzten Bootvorgang. Aber irgendwie wird nichts geloggt. :-/

----------

## sprittwicht

Hm, mal ganz blöd gefragt: Funktioniert das Logging der Bootmeldungen nur auf Servern ohne angeschlossenen Monitor / Tastatur?

Hier (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2632583.html) kriegt nämlich einer die Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> blogd: console=/dev/tty1, stdin=/dev/tty1, must differ, boot logging disabled

 

Die krieg ich zwar nicht, aber hier (http://wolf-u.li/809/server-boot-loggen-varlogbootmsg-mit-gentoo-bootlogd-showconsole/) bezieht sich der Autor auch auf einen Server, während es beim Kommentator auf einem normalen Rechner nicht läuft.

----------

